# Calculate you personal Doing Power (using IMBT + Enneagram)



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

ENTP 8w7 equals 5/7

My family and friends would agree wholeheartedly. 

As for myself, I feel like I'm trailing behind. There's always something else that needs to be done.

I'd say it fits. My perspective is just skewed. Or screwed.


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

JuliaRhys said:


> ENTP 8w7 equals 5/7
> 
> My family and friends would agree wholeheartedly.
> 
> ...


*I would THANK GOD you're not a J also.* I know an 8w7 ENFP, a type pretty close to yours. I would have to say that the combo is pretty awesome and strange.

*The NTP have you search for information*, and be greatly stimulated by it. BUT the E + 8w7 gives you a platform of just pure restlessness. So have you found a way to be IN ACTION while stimulating your mind? Perhaps... Jeopardy-sex? :shocked:


----------



## soulsearch (Apr 6, 2011)

1 point D: 
I'm ashamed.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Mooncutter said:


> *I would THANK GOD you're not a J also.* I know an 8w7 ENFP, a type pretty close to yours. I would have to say that the combo is pretty awesome and strange.
> 
> *The NTP have you search for information*, and be greatly stimulated by it. BUT the E + 8w7 gives you a platform of just pure restlessness. So have you found a way to be IN ACTION while stimulating your mind? Perhaps... Jeopardy-sex? :shocked:


Hahaha. Not quite.

I actually have a lot of J tendencies and tend to act more ENTJ in my professional life.

You captured me PERFECTLY, though; I do suffer from a continual restlessness, even when mentally stimulated. I find that if my body isn't working, my mind will start wandering off to a thousand other places. One way I solve this is by taking long walks when I'm talking to people. It gets my blood moving and gives me better focus.

This is a little bit of side note, but George Bush Sr. behaved similarly. He would always take a spinning bike with him when traveling because he found it too difficult to sit still in a hotel room and just talk.


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

JuliaRhys said:


> Hahaha. Not quite.
> 
> I actually have a lot of J tendencies and tend to act more ENTJ in my professional life.
> 
> ...


*Yea I'm fairly restless myself, *whenever I'm not in a cerebral manic state, as given to me by the 4w5; it's hard for me to just lie down and read.

*Just watching a movie,* to me, is not stimulating enough. I want to DO something, interact. So I turn to more interactive forms of stimuli, like hanging on this forum :wink:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Mooncutter have you taken speed this morning? You are all over the map man.

I think I am 6/7


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

ENTP 4/8 i don't feel like doing anything though.....


----------

